# Review of Robert Lewis Dabney: A Southern Presbyterian Life



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

Here is a link to my review of Sean Lucas' biography of RL Dabney:

Book Review: Robert Lewis Dabney: A Southern Presbyterian Life « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

How much does Lucas spend on Dabney's Systematic Theology?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> How much does Lucas spend on Dabney's Systematic Theology?



He does not go through it in detail, but he does talk about it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

Guess I'll have to buy the book but is Lucas "fair" to it or critical?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2008)

There is a review of Lucas's book by Southern Presbyterian scholar Nick Willborn in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 2 (2006) 172-175.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Guess I'll have to buy the book but is Lucas "fair" to it or critical?



In my opinion, Dabney's ST suffers from being far too philosophical at the beginning, so it is hard to read cover to cover.


----------

